# Six Flags Illinois area



## Nikmal (Jun 18, 2003)

I am looking to start a group up in the north side of the state near Six Flags theme park (Great America) I personally live in the Gurnee area. I will fill in the details of what campaign style and the like that we will be playing when contacted. My name is Jon and my Email is enygmatics@yahoo.com (same for MSN messenger) So if you are without a group.. and would even like another group please contact me.. I have been a DM for 27+ years (while this does not make me a good DM by nature of time) I would like to think that I can DM fairly well  My wife has played for 20+ years now so we both have some expieriance in the game. We are going to be running a 3E game. There will be some limitations on what rules we will be using as far as house rules ok 
let me know what you think. 
Jon


----------

